# Bersa 380 or thunder 9mm threaded barrels?



## [email protected]

this prob. should be in the gunsmith section, but this area seems to have the most action.

i own a 2 Bersa's a 380 thunder and a thunder 9 HC. im looking to add a suppressor... i am from Maryland so i know they are legal in my state.. but i need to have the Barrels threaded and thats my roadblock... can anyone help or point me in the right direction... i tryed Bersa OEM. and Jarvis.. its a no go on boths fronts!


----------



## Mike Barham

Heh, between the transfer fees and the suppressor units themselves, you'll spend way more than the guns are worth. :mrgreen:

I tend to doubt anyone is making threaded barrels for the Bersas. They're not in use by any LE or military agencies, which tends to severely curtail the market for things like suppressor-capable barrels. I get the impression the Bersas appeal mainly to nonenthusiasts looking for an economical defense gun, rather than serious shooters who would buy things like suppressors.


----------



## Dannyabear

If you have the UC9, you should be able to buy a barrel for the full size HiCap9, which is about 3/4" longer and have it threaded by a machine shop. Call Dee at Eagle Imports. I think the barrels run about $50.00


----------

